# Matte Pigment Powder Problems :-<



## SugarPie (Feb 25, 2016)

I've been reading this forum for a few months now (newbie waving!) and I was wondering if you'd be able to help me with a pigment problem I'm having?

I am not a soap making artisan in that I don't actually "make" soap. I've been purchasing ready-to-go bases, adding colorants, fragrances and then bottling the liquid product for personal and family use.

Yesterday, I poured and heated 64 oz of liquid body wash base and tried to color it using purple matte pigment. I did some reading on the net and saw that I should mix the pigment with a small amount of carrier oil (I used almond) and then add that to the base. Sadly, this did not work. The result was a mixture of base and powdered colorant that did not dissolve :-<  I tried a smaller batch using 8 oz of base plus pigment (no carrier oil) and received the same result. I also tried a small batch with no heat.

Can someone please tell me what I'm doing wrong? Why won't the pigment powder fully dissolve? I would also like to add that I have the same issue using a colorant block.

Thank you in advance for any insight you can offer me.


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 25, 2016)

Where did you get the pigment? Can you post a link to it, and also to the base you are using?


----------



## SugarPie (Feb 25, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> Where did you get the pigment? Can you post a link to it, and also to the base you are using?



Hi Dixie, yes I sure can!

Base: http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/shower-gel-crystal-clear.aspx

Pigment: http://www.bulkapothecary.com/soap-making/soap-colors/matte-lavender-oxide-pigment-powder/


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 25, 2016)

*Recommended Crafter's Choice Color Additives:
*Liquid Dye, Bismuth Oxychloride, Pearlizer & Foam Booster

I think you need a liquid color.


----------



## SugarPie (Feb 25, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> *Recommended Crafter's Choice Color Additives:
> *Liquid Dye, Bismuth Oxychloride, Pearlizer & Foam Booster
> 
> I think you need a liquid color.



Dixie, thank you! I'd like to share something with you... a convo I had with the rep @BA (s/he was familiar with the base I was using)...


----------



## burnandgroom (Feb 25, 2016)

Another thing you could try is using a hand mixer/immersion blender/kitchen aid to mix if you don't do that already. I've not made liquid soap with that particular base, but I use powder dyes in cp soap and bath bombs and it's the only way to go. Mixing all the pigment into the powder bath bomb mixture evenly was impossible until I started using a kitchen aid and when I use my immersion blender for coloring cp soap it works nicely.


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 25, 2016)

Mixing oxides with oil would be for CP or HP soaps, but you dont want to add more oil to your liquid soap.
I wonder if it would work mixing the oxide with a little glycerin first, and then mixing into the liquid soap?


----------



## SugarPie (Feb 25, 2016)

burnandgroom said:


> Another thing you could try is using a hand mixer/immersion blender/kitchen aid to mix if you don't do that already. I've not made liquid soap with that particular base, but I use powder dyes in cp soap and bath bombs and it's the only way to go. Mixing all the pigment into the powder bath bomb mixture evenly was impossible until I started using a kitchen aid and when I use my immersion blender for coloring cp soap it works nicely.



Hi Burn, thanks for the suggestion! I did use a hand mixer in one of the test batches and it created furious froth and bubbles so I stopped.



Seawolfe said:


> Mixing oxides with oil would be for CP or HP soaps, but you dont want to add more oil to your liquid soap.
> I wonder if it would work mixing the oxide with a little glycerin first, and then mixing into the liquid soap?



Thank you Sea... I don't have any glycerin on hand (I can look into getting some if it will solve the problem tho).

Also.. as I mentioned in my OP, the same thing happens using a color block (any color block).


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 25, 2016)

Your base takes water soluble additives not oil, since it is a surfactant based not a liquid soap. You can add up to 2% additives without breaking the preservative system. I would do as SeaWolfe mentioned use glycerin if you really want to use your pigment. Glycerin is a great solvent for colorants. Are you dissolving your color block colorant in water first? They are water soluble.


----------



## SugarPie (Feb 25, 2016)

cmzaha said:


> Your base takes water soluble additives not oil, since it is a surfactant based not a liquid soap. You can add up to 2% additives without breaking the preservative system. I would do as SeaWolfe mentioned use glycerin if you really want to use your pigment. Glycerin is a great solvent for colorants. Are you dissolving your color block colorant in water first? They are water soluble.



Thanks so much for your post Cmzaha 

I will look into purchasing some glycerin as my investment in the pigment powders was a little bit $$$ (thanks again Sea & Cmzaha). Hopefully I'll get better results.

As to the color block... no. I was not dissolving it in water first. I wasn't aware that was required. Are there any special steps? Warm/cold water? A certain amount of water:colorant ratio?


----------



## SugarPie (Feb 25, 2016)

Cmzaha, is this what you mean? Is this correct?

_Directions for use of FD&C Colorants: Mix 1/16 tsp. colorant with 1 tsp. of water. Colorant will dissolve in water with just a little shaking or stirring. Add to soap (CP and M&P) until you achieve the color desired._


----------



## SugarPie (Feb 26, 2016)

Did I say something wrong? Am I posting my questions in the wrong forum?

Can someone please tell me... if I had not tossed the batch with the mica powder in it (that looked like sawdust throughout the mixture).. would it have harmed the skin if used?


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 26, 2016)

BUMPing for answers; sorry i have none.


----------



## KristaY (Feb 27, 2016)

I haven't used the base you posted but I always have a problem with matte colors clumping. Even adding to a bit of OO or glycerin and blending with a mini frother, I still get small color clumps. Maybe you need to switch to shimmer micas? Nurture's colors are great but I don't know if they work with your soap base. It might be worth an email to them to find out. Good luck!


----------



## likeablelady (Feb 27, 2016)

I mix them in a little glycerin first..


----------



## SugarPie (Mar 16, 2016)

KristaY said:


> I haven't used the base you posted but I always have a problem with matte colors clumping. Even adding to a bit of OO or glycerin and blending with a mini frother, I still get small color clumps. Maybe you need to switch to shimmer micas? Nurture's colors are great but I don't know if they work with your soap base. It might be worth an email to them to find out. Good luck!


 
Thank you KristaY for taking the time to reply, I appreciate it. I have since learned that the powdered matte color I was trying to use can not be added to the base I was using as it is only meant for actual melt and pour soaps (I was trying to tint liquid body wash). I've since moved on to a liquid lab dye and it works beautifully : -)



likeablelady said:


> I mix them in a little glycerin first..


 
Thanks so much : -)


----------

